

Didi Kuaidi, China’s Dominant Taxi App Firm, Launches Carpooling Service - hoare
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/01/didi-kuaidi-chinas-dominant-taxi-app-firm-launches-carpooling-service/

======
hoare
I think its a step in the right direction to reduce pollution footprint

